# Inverter generator recommend



## tomhawkins (Sep 22, 2018)

Looking for a generator (or two) for boondocking... I'm sure, from time to time, we'll be wanting to run our AC. There's Honda/Yamaha on one end and Harbor Freight at the opposite end (no disrespect meant to those who've had luck with the HF generators). I'm a cheap buzzard. So I'm looking at the generators in the middle of the spectrum... Champion 7500 watt, SmarterTools 2000 watt (parallel), PowerStroke 1700 watt (parallel), etc. Anyone have wonderful stories about mid-priced generators? Anyone want to "dispute" the generally positive reviews on these Chinese made generators?

It's here my interested: *CHAMPION 7500-WATT PORTABLE GENERATOR*

If you're a champion owner, would like to hear your experience with the extendable champion durability and how they compare to other generator you've tried.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

You mentioned inverter, but the unit you linked to doesn't seem to be an inverter generator. Are you looking for an inverter type, or conventional? 

Conventional will be much louder, worse on gas, and the electrical output won't be as clean, but it will be much cheaper then an inverter.

For brands, I was looking into inverters several years ago for hobby use. A lot of people had the 2000W inverter Champions, and had good results with them. The Harbor Freight units also seem to get good reviews. 

I chose to watch Craigslist, and bought a used Honda EU2000i, for not much more than a new Champion, or Harbor Freight. For something that can be needed in an emergency, reliability is important. And I want to be sure the machine will still be supported, with available replacement parts, 5-10 years from now. The EU2000i's are very popular, with lots of support available online, and service manuals are published. There are units in commercial use, with well over 1,000 hours, and still working fine, so I will never wear mine out. And the Hondas hold their value very well, so I could sell later, and not lose much. 

My personal concern with the HF, for instance, is whether you'll be able to get replacement parts in 5+ years. But that may be a non-issue, it was just what worried me. 

I'd tend to stick to more major/popular brands and models. That makes it easier to get support online at forums, for instance, as well as to find parts vendors. Personally, I'd lean towards Champion over HF, as at least they have a focus on generators. 

For a 13,500 BTU RV AC, a single EU2000i won't do it, unfortunately. You'd need 2 in parallel, or their larger 3000W unit, etc.


----------



## liberty1002 (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for your recommendation and explanation. I am looking for a new inverter generator and your suggestion is very useful... I had a DuroStar DS4000S which has worked pretty well for more than 5 years, but now I want a more powerful generator, that will have better features. I found some generator models and I am thinking about buying the Honda EU2200i. My friend has such a model and he is very impressed by its features. As I understood, this generator is easy to maintain and doesn't cause a lot of noise, moreover, it can power a fridge and a TV. That's great. I think that will be the best option for me.


----------



## MariaWintheiser (Oct 6, 2020)

Who needs an inverter generator?
The inverter generators have made life a whole lot easier. It is a handy machine for those who like clean and stable power output (which contains less THD) and using this generator; you can easily run sensitive electronic devices such as modern TVs, smartphones, laptops, tablets, gimbal, and much more. This generator is also useful for people who don’t like noise, such as when they host a party, or camping or living in a neighborhood where noise is restricted. Other than that, RVers also love the inverter generator because of its convenience and high-end features. 

Some recommended generator 
1. Champion 6250-Watt Open Frame Inverter Generator
2. WEN 56202i 2000-Watt Portable Inverter Generator
3. Westinghouse iGen4500DF Dual Fuel Inverter Generator

Source: Best Inverter Generators of 2020 | Reviews & Buying Guide | TrustedHints


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you are better off with a honda eu series of gen set.
more money sure..
but way better quality of power!

parts is going to be an issue on the chonda clone gens.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a couple of the Honda EU2000 gen sets, so I can parallel if needed. I got them as a backup for my big portable and to use if outage is predicted to be very short term. I have only used for a short period of time like that, for about 4 hours. Everyone talks about clean power, We are all electric and when the power goes out usually the cable and internet goes out, so that is not as much of a concern. I am running lights, and heat pump with my big generator, concerned with being able to see, and to keep warm or cool depending on the season.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

look in to ups units for the short term outage.
and if they are wired right.
it can keep some lights on for the generator setup!

i use led emergency exit lights now on the new system!
they sure save a broken toe!! lol!!
and make it nice to be able to get things up and running!


----------



## Jump (Nov 19, 2020)

I have 2 Champion 2000 watt inverter generators that i parallel. I use them camping and most recently to power my house after hurricane Zeta.
They have served me well for 3 years now with moderate use.

Here is a youtube video summery of 5 years of extensive boondocking use.






Jump


----------



## generatorlead (Nov 22, 2020)

I am using Briggs & Stratton P2200 from last 2 years. It is one of the best inverter generator. This generator is designed with camping and tailgating in mind, this inverter generator is quiet, lightweight and efficient to easily enjoy the little conveniences of home anywhere you are. Safe for Sensitive Electronics with inverter technology, it produces smoother power for sensitive electronics such as laptops, phones and gaming systems.


----------



## rehan (Jul 24, 2021)

Thanks for your recommendation and explanation. I am looking for a new inverter generator and your suggestion is very useful. I found some generator models and I am thinking about buying the Honda EU2200i


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

rehan said:


> Thanks for your recommendation and explanation. I am looking for a new inverter generator and your suggestion is very useful. I found some generator models and I am thinking about buying the Honda EU2200i


the honda is the best for sure!


----------



## Old electrical guy (Jul 29, 2021)

tomhawkins said:


> Looking for a generator (or two) for boondocking... I'm sure, from time to time, we'll be wanting to run our AC. There's Honda/Yamaha on one end and Harbor Freight at the opposite end (no disrespect meant to those who've had luck with the HF generators). I'm a cheap buzzard. So I'm looking at the generators in the middle of the spectrum... Champion 7500 watt, SmarterTools 2000 watt (parallel), PowerStroke 1700 watt (parallel), etc. Anyone have wonderful stories about mid-priced generators? Anyone want to "dispute" the generally positive reviews on these Chinese made generators?
> 
> It's here my interested: *CHAMPION 7500-WATT PORTABLE GENERATOR*
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about the premium Champion generators but one other manufacturer you might consider is Westinghouse. I'm a retired industrial electrician and instrumentation tech who worked for Nucor Steel. They sent me all over Europe and Asia evaluating equipment. My point that I found out in China is if the parent company sets manufacturing standers it really doesn't matter where it's made. Westinghouse is not going to risk tarnishing their name. Hope this helps.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Westinghouse can also be white Westinghouse...
not the same as the good old USA Westinghouse name we grew up with.

lot's of name play with the import items these days.
lot's of counterfeit items as well.


----------

